# Moved from CA,USA to the Netherlands!



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi everyone,
It's been a really long time since I last posted here. 
I'm from the Netherlands and had been living in California for almost four years. During this time I got my first dog Kafka. She's two years and is everything I ever wanted in a dog.
I got very bad news a few months ago, my mom has been diagnosed with terminal cancer. I decided with my husband that we wanted to move back to be closer to my family.
People asked what I would do with Kafka. As if leaving her would be an option!!
She flew with us as an emotional support animal so she was allowed in cabin. Two flights, about 20 hours total travel time we finally arrived at my parent's place. She was the best dog ever. Super obedient, sleeping at my feet or on my lap most of the time. I was really worried about how she would do because she is a true vizsla, super high energy and a bit crazy  but she seems to know when it is important for her to be good.
She is getting used to the colder weather (kind of a relief after really hot weeks in California) and loves all the canals and lush green grass fields.
I just wanted to share this with you all.
Here page running around and asleep under the warm covers.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

More pics 
Checking out our new place and on the train.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

More canal running and picture in san Francisco before we left


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

Sad news, but family is worth it, two-legged or four. Be with them through the hard times. Appreciate all life gives. 

Like a line in one of my favorite country western songs. "Live like you were dying."

Maybe a hill hike upon your return to the Bay area?

Happy trails,

Rod, Bailey and Chloe


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I am so sorry, Kafka. I lost my mom almost two years ago - unexpectedly - after she had dealt with so many illnesses. I lived across town from her and still regret not spending more time with her. You definitely made the right decision. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

How nice that you are back home, both for your mom's and for your sakes. Living abroad can be exciting, but also exhausting at times. Your family will be in my prayers.

Best wishes! 

Courtney


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

What a sweet, sweet girl Kafka is.

I wish you all the very best in this tough time and Kafka looks like a great beacon of support for you.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We will miss you! Miles and Chase send Kafka some Vizsla kisses and we will miss running with you guys!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your mom's diagnosis. I think you've absolutely made the right decision by moving back to be closer... And Kafka is part of your support system.


----------



## Kafka (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks for the sweet messages. Kafka is loving it here! I'll make sure to keep you posted on her Dutch adventures.


----------

